# Fuzzy substance on hair grass and moss



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

May need some more background now I reread that post. 

-Mg organic soil capped w gravel
-2 54w T5 HO set up. Roughly 10 hr/day. 
-No co2

Tank is heavily planted. Swords, crypts, rotala, ferns, anacharis, water sprites, and duckweed. 

Dosing with 
-Seachem flourish excel
-Iron (forgot brand name, good quality though)
-Seachem trace

Fauna:
15 (now 13) neons
8 corys
6 amanos
Some snails

To go along w this, I did a 50% WC yesterday. Dechlorinated and re dosed. Woke up this morning to fish at surface, and two dead neon tetras. Turned up o2 valve on powerhead to oxygenate more. Some looked better when I was leaving. 2 neons still at surface. 

Pic of whole tank for general idea.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like hair algae. 

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

That is the primary culprit I'd narrowed it down to, but it looked slightly different. Wanted a second opinion.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Cladaphora maybe? 
http://www.guitarfish.org/algae#cladophora


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had the same problem in my nano tank - didn't exactly look like hair grass, but more of an engulfing could. Excel, CO2 and lowering of lighting did not help and the plants eventually died. 

On my second go around with my tank, the same problem occured and I've since dropped in an amano shrimp and added some frogbit at the same time (heard floaters are almost necessary for tank health). The problem seemed to have been solved almost overnight!

*Edit - seems like you already have some amanos in there. If you are feeding them, maybe you can limit it so that they feast on that algae.


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow... Took out alot of duckweed yesterday as well when I did my water change. 

And after reading that article attached by sugardaddy, an ammonia spike sounds likely too w the death of 2 of my neons. 

Really was wanting to stay low tech, but may have to start a co2 setup. 

Thinking I should just yank up the moss and dhg since those seem to be taken over, and maybe prevent further spread to my other plants


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

It's odd as the amanos are showing no interest. 

This is the third time this has happened to me with dhg. Think I'm done w that plant for now ha.


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Try Ramshorn snails, I used to have the same problem on my moss. I put them in, and the problem was gone overnight


----------

